# Over 40 and weight gain 1st trimester



## Gia7777

Hi everyone,

I am 8 weeks pregnant today, and this is my first pregnancy ever! I was never able to conceive likely because of a severe case of endometriosis I had when i was in my late 20's. For the last 10 years my weight has remained a constant 123-126lbs, but in these last 8 weeks I have gained 9 lbs already...i know its likely bloat and my breasts literally have more than doubled in size. Im eating healthier than ever as junk food gives me nausea now (yeah!) Has any other older moms to be gained significantly in the first trimester? If it keeps up at this pace thats going to be way too much extra weight...Ive attached a pic taken this morning, and am hoping at this point its just bloat.


----------



## Marisarr

Gia7777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am 8 weeks pregnant today, and this is my first pregnancy ever! I was never able to conceive likely because of a severe case of endometriosis I had when i was in my late 20's. For the last 10 years my weight has remained a constant 123-126lbs, but in these last 8 weeks I have gained 9 lbs already...i know its likely bloat and my breasts literally have more than doubled in size. Im eating healthier than ever as junk food gives me nausea now (yeah!) Has any other older moms to be gained significantly in the first trimester? If it keeps up at this pace thats going to be way too much extra weight...Ive attached a pic taken this morning, and am hoping at this point its just bloat.
> 
> View attachment 250942

Congrats, I am 8 weeks and 3days pregnant. I have gained weight and my breast feel heavy and painfull. I feel sick all day and night, I cannot sleep and yet I am very tired. Could it be my age? I am just over 40:cry::


----------



## mayasol

I am six weeks, almost seven, and I have gained about five pounds. This is my third pregnancy and I already look like I am five months pregnant. It is crazy.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I've only gained a few pounds, but only in my stomach and breasts (wk 12), so feel like permanent PMT!


----------



## smellie_melli

I think it depends on the size you were to start with. I have lost 11lbs since finding I was pregnant but I am fat and am actively trying to get slimmer! Lol.

As you are so tiny (grrrr!) I wouldn't worry. One thing I would say is stop weighing yourself, you obviously were a healthy weight before pregnancy, you WILL put weight on during pregnancy but (from friends I've seen) I would imagine you will drop the excess weight after the birth. 

Most (if not all) the women I know who have recently had a baby have reverted to their pre-pregnancy size (give or take a few lbs), whether that was normal or overweight.

Don't stress about it, your body knows what it's doing! xx


----------



## roobeedoo

mayasol said:


> I am six weeks, almost seven, and I have gained about five pounds. This is my third pregnancy and I already look like I am five months pregnant. It is crazy.

its also my third preganancy after a 7 year gap, I'm only 4.5 weeks but i had to go buy new bras yesterday and tell work today as it's already noticeable like you I look more 5 Months not 5 weeks!!


----------



## seoj

I actually gained 9lbs in my 1st... 16lbs in my 2nd... and only 6lbs so far in my 3rd... so it can certainly fluctuate. Please try not to stress about it though hun... I know easier said than done. I know I did at first... but my OB said I was right on track so don't worry. 

Your appetite will change time and time again over the course of the next several months. Well, mine did at least ;) 

You look FAB btw... and I'm sure you will continue to look great prego! 

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## maybethisit

I am 40 and this was my third baby, but I had my first two in my mid twenties. I'm normally 9.5-10.5 stone at 5'9 and UK size 10-12 but each pregnancy I've put on at least 4 stone and gone on to lose all of it again without really trying, by the end of the first year. 

This time round I had pre-eclampsia for a few weeks so had quite severe swelling, which would have added to the weight gain, but I put on nearly 5 stone! But she is now 6 and a half weeks old and I have already lost half of it...So don't worry too much - I think some people just gain weight a lot in pregnancy, and it does come off! x


----------



## VoodooDoll

If you are very slim before pregnancy, and judging by that photo you are! then you are supposed to put on much more than other ladies in your first trimester. In my first two pregnancies many many moons ago I was quite underweight and I think I gained about 10lbs+ in the first trimester, but then not so much in the next two. I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks everyone. Here we are almost 5 weeks later and I am in the land of super bloat now. Doesn't seem there's anything I can do to alleviate the bloat. And I've continued to gain about one lb per week and Im a little nervous because in all honestly I have been eating healthier than I ever have. : ( I took a 12 week pic yesterday and will upload in a bit.


----------

